# Help with thread options!



## sarah (Apr 28, 2006)

how can i set my options so that the newest thread  shows 1st,have been trying to fix the settings ,but the changes r not saved .keeps showing the oldest threads.im so confused and frustrated.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 1, 2006)

I've never had any luck with that either.
but at the top of the thread is 
Go To First Unread Post
and that seems to take tare of having to re-read everything


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2006)

When I go on to DC, I just hit "new posts" and it takes me to the right place. Is there another problem beyond that?


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2006)

Jkath, I think what she means is that when she goes into a certain forum, the thread is showing the first post to the last. She is wanting it in reverse, the last post to the first, so that she can see the latest without having to rumble through the posts that she has already read. If I'm wrong, I'm sorry.

Go into your user cp, click on edit options. Scroll down to the thread display options. You can click on the drop down box. It is probably on linear, oldest posts first. Change it and save edit.


----------



## sarah (May 5, 2006)

no,i'm ok with it showing the 1st post to the last.what i mean is,on the main page its not showing the latest threads on the top of the list.i was talking about threads,not posts.


----------



## Alix (May 5, 2006)

Sarah, go to the blue bar when you get into the site and click on New Posts as jkath says. Then you will get all the information since you last visited with the newest thread at the top.


----------



## sarah (May 13, 2006)

thanks alix! i'll try that,but i miss the old discusscooking so much when evrything was much simpler


----------

